# Project Sasha Grey: Coolermaster HAF 932 (The Original)



## vin621 (Nov 18, 2011)

This supposed to be posted earlier before the exact replica lol!

A friend of mine sold this to me for a very cheap amount he got dismay when he saw that his rig have a complete replica

Oh well, by the way this case is a product of Tantricmodz of Rig Noobies

Specs:

Intel i7 2600k
Gigabyte P67 UD7
Quad fire ATI Radeon HD6990 x 2
Corsair Dominator GT 8GB x 2
Intel mx25 SSD 160GB 
Silverstone 1200w Gold
Imon Ultrabay

Watercooling parts by EK 

Sleeves and other modding accessories are from MDPC and Tantricmodz

Photo's by Paultan of Rig Noobies


----------



## vin621 (Nov 18, 2011)

From the inside


----------



## vin621 (Nov 18, 2011)

More


----------



## vin621 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## vin621 (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for looking guys!


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## vin621 (Nov 18, 2011)

^why what's the matter bro?


----------



## razaron (Nov 18, 2011)

You had me at Sasha Grey. lol.


----------



## vin621 (Nov 18, 2011)

^lol! just inspired by her


----------



## razaron (Nov 18, 2011)

vin621 said:


> ^lol! just inspired by her



Hence the crossfire.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 18, 2011)

Your table has dust on it.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 18, 2011)

WOW!  Did you use dark matter for that setup, its so black ............... I like


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Nov 18, 2011)

razaron said:


> vin621 said:
> 
> 
> > ^lol! just inspired by her
> ...



OK, _now_ it's funny.  Put it in the case gallery so we can vote on it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 18, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> try Googleing the name...
> 
> EDIT:although it's probably better if you Don't



damnit. now i gotta clean the keyboard and monitor screen.


btw nice mod.


----------



## vin621 (Nov 19, 2011)

thanks for all the compliments  

will be posting this in the case gallery in a bit


----------



## John Doe (Nov 19, 2011)

You guys fail at Internet life for not knowing who Sasha Grey is... lol

nice machine BTW. I like grey and shiny titanium finish on parts myself. Not too dark like black, not ugly like orange either. It gives good balance on looks.


----------



## vin621 (Nov 19, 2011)

^thanks mate!


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 19, 2011)

vin621 said:


> ^lol! just inspired by her





I hesitate to ask, but how?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 19, 2011)

Was it you who built it?


----------



## vin621 (Nov 19, 2011)

> I hesitate to ask, but how?



the beauty of grey lol!



> Was it you who built it?



no 

like what I have said:



> A friend of mine sold this to me for a very cheap amount he got dismay when he saw that his rig have a complete replica
> 
> Oh well, by the way this case is a product of Tantricmodz of Rig Noobies



by the way I also a part of the group Tantricmodz group called Rig noobies


----------



## LordJummy (Nov 19, 2011)

Never thought I would like a HAF build, but I do have a soft spot for totally blacked out stuff. That thing is sick. Excellent component choices.

Oh, and I work in the web hosting biz and attend AVN, internext, etc, so I of course know who Sasha Grey is. I know who way too many "adult models" are.


----------



## John Doe (Nov 19, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> Oh, and I work in the web hosting biz and attend AVN, internext, etc, so I of course know who Sasha Grey is. I know who way too many "adult models" are.



Raul Christian FTW. Euro > American. lol! Yeah... that subject wouldn't end up good in here.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Nov 20, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I hesitate to ask, but how?





vin621 said:


> the beauty of grey lol!




I would have thought it was because we all know how much Sasha Grey loves black.....

Very nice look to the case btw.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 20, 2011)

i  sasha grey, got to know about her from this thread. She is too awesome to be in those movies. I mean she doesnt look like those cheap fake normal stars we see. she actually looks like someone with a good personality. funny how the world works.


----------



## GLD (Nov 20, 2011)

She is gorgeous, but she doees the dirty for dollars. Would you want to take her home to the folks? Anyway, the build looks nice to.


----------



## John Doe (Nov 20, 2011)

GLD said:


> She is gorgeous, but she doees the dirty for dollars. Would you want to take her home to the folks?



Not much at all. The regular looks are going for her but that's about it IMHO. Not a hottie. Check out stuff directed by Raul to find that kinda stuff.


----------



## tantric (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol!


----------



## Huddo93 (Nov 30, 2011)

You had me at "Sasha Grey" :O


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 30, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> Oh, and I work in the web hosting biz and attend AVN, internext, etc, so I of course know who Sasha Grey is. I know who way too many "adult models" are.



Way more info than anyone needed.


----------



## SaiZo (Nov 30, 2011)

Isn't she like an adult movie star or something? Also, wasn't she in Entourage?

But that system.. First I thought you had taken all black/white photos, then I started looking closer. Looks rather cool, would fit today's keyboards and screens being black.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 30, 2011)

Who is sasha grey....?


----------



## digibucc (Nov 30, 2011)

i really don't get why people like her. she seems so dense and fake, and then extreme for extreme's sake.and there are truly a lot more attractive... models to be found. I really really love this rig but i hate the name.


----------



## John Doe (Nov 30, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i really don't get why people like her. she seems so dense and fake, and then extreme for extreme's sake.and there are truly a lot more attractive... models to be found. I really really love this rig but i hate the name.



Agreed, I don't like her either. Cheer up though lol.


----------

